# do you have a " favorite" zombie????????



## zombiehotline (May 6, 2014)

I think mine would be ..... classic little girl zombie. B&w night 
Of the living dead ... the one that takes the mom out with the garden
Trowel....


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Bub from _Day of the Dead_, Trash and Tarman from _Return of the Living Dead_, the Knights Templar zombies from _Tombs of the Blind Dead_, the worm-eyed zombie and the shark-fighting zombie from Fulci's _Zombie_... and on and on and on!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Marcus from "Warm Bodies" - a zombie with a sense of humor:jol:


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Tarman from "Return of the Living Dead"


----------



## Atrium Pool (Jun 18, 2014)

highbury said:


> the worm-eyed zombie and the shark-fighting zombie from Fulci's _Zombie_


Oh yeah, that zombie on the poster for the movie (if that's what you mean by Worm Eyed). I'd count him as my #1 zombie.


----------



## The Feejee Merman (Sep 13, 2014)

Dr. Tongue from Day of the Dead.


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Mine is the first zombie Rick Grimes encounters from TWD.


----------



## WingThing (Nov 14, 2014)

I liked the clown zombie in Zombieland. The scene made me laugh.


----------



## kitchie (Sep 29, 2015)

I also like Marcus, he is the cutest zombie that I've seen.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:^Well apparently you haven't seen our very own "Wildcat" from Hauntforum!


----------



## JoeLimon (Oct 2, 2018)

I would say the original Night of the Living Dead!


----------

